

Here is the RadiumOne CEO Firing Statement - ABS
http://recode.net/2014/04/27/here-is-the-radiumone-ceo-firing-statement/

======
overgard
It's amazing the amount of damage just an accusation can do in a world where
drama = page clicks and page clicks = money.

~~~
PeterWhittaker
"Just an accusation"? If you refer to the domestic incident, he pleaded guilty
to two charges.

------
arthursilva
Well done

